

Getting a CS degree in one year without going to school - An unusual challenge - adaptives
http://diycomputerscience.com/blog/post/2011/12/18/getting-a-cs-degree-without-going-to-school---an-unusual-challenge-taken-up-by-scott-young

======
adaptives
I just realized that the title is misleading. It should have been "Getting
knowledge worth a CS degree without going to school - An unusual challenge". I
have changed the title in the blog, but cannot change it here. Sorry for the
confusion.

------
Udo
Yes, except it's not really a CS (or any other) degree at all. The video is
about using the MIT video lectures to learn the _equivalent_ of 4 years of CS
education - without any earning any degree.

~~~
adaptives
You are right, a person does not earn an official degree. But it is still
possible to establish credentials to find employment, or use the knowledge to
create your own startup.

~~~
Udo
You're absolutely right, and it's a useful thing to do - but it's not about
actually getting a degree. The headline is misleading.

~~~
adaptives
You are right. The title is indeed misleading. I did not realize it.

Sorry about the confusion.

